# Leslie 112 for giutar



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone here has experience or info on using a Leslie amp/speaker for guitar amplification.

I've got a fully functional Leslie 112, that has a 20 watt amp, 6 prong connectors, 12" Jensen spkr., that is currently connected to a Hammond 125 organ. I don't want, (read: I'm too cheap), to buy a $300-400 pre-amp stompbox that is available for this purpose.

I'm currently playing lap steel predominantly, but I play armpit guitar a fair bit as well, and would like to use the tube amp and rotary sound out of the Leslie with them, if it's not too difficult and/or expensive to accomplish.

Any info, experiences, links to other sites or whatever you might have or know about for using the Leslie with guitar is appreciated... 

Regards, eric_b


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

eric_b said:


> Just wondering if anyone here has experience or info on using a Leslie amp/speaker for guitar amplification.
> 
> I've got a fully functional Leslie 112, that has a 20 watt amp, 6 prong connectors, 12" Jensen spkr., that is currently connected to a Hammond 125 organ. I don't want, (read: I'm too cheap), to buy a $300-400 pre-amp stompbox that is available for this purpose.
> 
> ...



Well, here's the lowdown on yer Leslie. There are basically two options. First, you can bypass the amp entirely and run the speaker direct from your guitar amp. The speaker in those was an 8 ohm Jensen C12N or equivalent. This would be the easiest method for using the Leslie with a guitar. Put a plug on the fast motor and away you go. You may want to upgrade the speaker though if you're using a higher wattage amp.....The other way is more difficult if you're not prepared to fork out for a preamp controller.
Remember, the 6 pin is carrying 120VAC both for the supply and the speed switching. If you want to risk it, here's a good site with all there is to know about Leslies. www.captain-foldback.com.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

eric_b said:


> Just wondering if anyone here has experience or info on using a Leslie amp/speaker for guitar amplification.
> 
> I've got a fully functional Leslie 112, that has a 20 watt amp, 6 prong connectors, 12" Jensen spkr., that is currently connected to a Hammond 125 organ. I don't want, (read: I'm too cheap), to buy a $300-400 pre-amp stompbox that is available for this purpose.
> 
> ...


Are you sure there's an amp in that Leslie? I just checked the spec for that model and it states that it didn't come with an amp. If that's the case, you're not going to be able to use the preamp pedal either...


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

LOL, Big apologies, it's a Leslie 125 and a Hammond L-112. Judging from my spelling in the title and reversing the model numbers, I'm an undiagnosed dyslexic...

The Leslie has a 20 Watt amp that I want to use. The recommended pre-amp stompbox is worth more than the whole unit, so I'm looking for cheaper alternatives.
Already looked at captain-foldback.com, thanks for the replies...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> Are you sure there's an amp in that Leslie? I just checked the spec for that model and it states that it didn't come with an amp. If that's the case, you're not going to be able to use the preamp pedal either...


If the captainfoldback says no amp and nonreverb says no amp that's the truth.


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

So I apologize a second time...the Leslie is a Model 125, which has a 20 Watt amplifier. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

So that's better.. Yes you do have an amp. Not super powerfull but nice enuff. 
You can do the preamp. But if the organ is still hooked to the leslie look in The captians schematics for the L112 .. you may have to look under L100.
What you are looking for is a rca input on the expression pedal housing. The M3 has one. This allows an input into the amp of the organ which goes to the leslie. You can play and hear what it will sound like.

You could build a seperate homade stomp box that supplies 110v to the leslie and could control the speed if you do it right. There is enough info on the captian's site. He could also build you something. He is in Peterborough. 

*Caveat There are some deadly voltages involved with organs and leslies. Don't screw with stuff if you are not 100% sure of what you are doing
*


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the reply and caveat, no worries, I'm handy enough with a soldering iron.

I was looking at the schematics of the L-112 and couldn't see an extra input, but I'll pull the back off it tomorrow and have a look. 

Looks like a D.I.Y. if I don't want to spend $300.
regards, eric


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll let nonreverb walk you through it because he knows everything:smilie_flagge17:

But study the pin out guide for 6w 
http://hamtech.org/

Harv's guide.

oh and play the organ too . A great starter


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I got an old leslie cab for free, had the 2 speed motor in it but no amp


wired a speaker jack to the speaker, and found a schemo online for a speedswitcher to the electronic motor....so I use it as a speaker cab & switch it on/off/fast/slow with a footswitch


----------

